# From Small Clone to Flowering Clone.



## Dewayne (Jun 22, 2007)

Heya, two days ago i got two clones from females plants of mine. I rooted them etc and they're perking up etc.

I am planning on making these an indoor grow. I'm not an indoor grower either so i was curious on some information.

What size watt lamps should i use to grow two clones. Also what would be the propper lighting ratio for good veg state and how long should i keep the clones into vegitative state before putting them into 18/6 lighting cycle or how big should it be? Also how long should i keep it in the 18/6 lighting cycle before going into flowering with 12/12 lighting?

If you could just give me a general idea for a set up for my clones it'd be greatly appreciated. Thank you! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 22, 2007)

id say a 150-250hps should be fine in a small closet or such,once setup you can go right into the 18/6 cycle cause your clones/plants grow roots etc during rest/lights off as well. id also say you should be alright to go into flowering in 3-6 weeks it all depends on you and how big your setup is and how much you want to yeild. once rooted well enough put them in some real good soil in id say 1-2-3gallon pots unless your going hydro that is, and your set.  just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks!< i appreciate it  so i need a thermostat thingy, a computer fan...and a 150-250 HPS light? just take the baby clones and throw it into 18/6 cycle for 3-6 weeks until i'm satisfied with the size then switch to 18/6...then in about 3 to 4 weeks put it under 10/14 and it should be fine? 

And i could grow this in my closet with that ammount of light. and what tempature should i keep the closet at? appreciate it! =)


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 23, 2007)

take the baby clones and throw it into 18/6 cycle for 3-6 weeks until i'm satisfied with the size then switch to 18/6...then in about 3 to 4 weeks put it under 10/14 and it should be fine?    ok how stoned r u? how do you switch to 18/6 if your already on 18/6?  stoner

>18/6 for 3-6 weeks until good size, than 12/12 to flower till they are done and ready to chopperz. 18/6 is to veg your clones as you would a seedling, than 12/12 is to flower!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 23, 2007)

lol i know i can't put them in it once it's in it, i haven't done it yet i just have the clones rooting...need to buy the lights today or tomorow lol. and i was pretty stoned actually haha. anyways thanks bro =p

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

